# has anyone read the article in north dakota outdoors magazin



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

regarding the ND game and fish survey. I found it interesting and read with an open mind, intriuging info in some of the numbers. I beleive it reinforces arguements on both sides. I will post my thoughts later.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Welcome back to NoDak outdoors CanCarver - been awhile since you have posted here.

When you posted here and on the other hot topics thread ==> I could here that high pitched whine begin and am still hearing that low moaning groan all the way from the Grand Cities to the Twin Cities - 

I am sure he will not be too far behind in his comments to you too. :wink:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Read it

Nothing there that suprises me at all

Only thing missing is a study of the effect too many hunters in an area, can have on the birds.

Plus The Tourism & Hospitality people need to learn that Full is Full - They are about the biggest problem, as there is, in all this. There are only so many rooms - camp grounds - places to hunt - in some areas & these areas used to be Full before (on opener & the 1st few weeks of each season) with Residents - Now most don't want the hassles & over crowding :eyeroll:

Guys like Econ & many others from Tourism & Hospitality have no clue what hunting is all about - what it was & is now - Or even worse what it could be :eyeroll:

Sure there are plenty of places to hunt - Why not spread them out thru out the entire State & not let all come the same few weeks ??? The economic benefit would be stretched out longer & not pizz off & alienate the residents ??? As these areas expand the opportunities & Services & the State could help with this - then add more people per zone - & remember it is not more guides & outfitters that are needed & more leasing & buying lands :roll:

I too used to spend alot at his establishment - mainly because my wife likes to shop at Leevers & Wallys & goes to both each weekend - But sorry I now only shop at one Liquor establishment & I'm there with lots of people, April thru November :roll: (& what really pizzes me off :******: is you had good Cigars - that other place is lost when it comes to Cigars ) :******: :wink:

OH Well !!! I have said all this before, for a couple years now (mostly to deaf ears) :eyeroll: Sad that the ones trying to figure this all out - don't really understand or trust the ones that do  -

Bad feelings & hard lessons - none of us really need - It did not have to be this way - (Lack of Leadership & Poor Uninformed Politicians can be blamed) But isn't it amazing how & who ??? :roll: got us mad at each other & why ??? (I also predicted this & warned everyone that is how they operate - because they are such a un-welcome minority) :eyeroll: But look who has fell prey to their tactics - NR's - Tourism - Politicians - Hospitality - small towns - non hunting Farmers & especially their now NR family members  (Dino do a search - Fetch - here http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... &start=450 & read what I have been saying since the begining) You won't agree, but it would have been better than where were at or headed now) :-?

Remember well over 90 % (in fact did'nt the study say 95% ???) Don't use guides & Outfitters ??? & the Mad / Angry Land Rights Wacko's will never change their minds - But as the article/ study said - they are few & far between - Most NoDakers are good friendly people (& not used to playing the same games as these other people :******:

You know what is also needed - Residents need to start taking out NR's (especially 1st timers to ND) Not as guides but as hunting partners - share the gas & expenses maybe they buy you a meal & a few drinks - then There would absolutely be no need for guides & outfitters - That rent a dog question at the Fuge recently could be Huge !!! - Plus we residents need to get out & help those that post do it right - either definetely NO HUNTING or With Permission with name & phone # & best time to call - Plus around their farms & occupied buildings.

I'm keeping an eye on you http://www.sunbelt-software.com/stu/eye.htm


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

good idea. went with some residents last year, but the NR bashing corupted me for life  
guess I cant take a joke, or 50 :evil:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Dano2 said:


> good idea. went with some residents last year, but the NR bashing corupted me for life
> guess I cant take a joke, or 50 :evil:


Dano2, I understand you have a sour taste in your mouth about ND residents (I've read through your posts), but you have to understand that the world is much bigger than that.

I'm not looking to pick a fight, but lighten up!


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

OK, I re- read my post and it can easily be taken as a negative reply to fetch.
But the way I meant it was,
I agree with Fetchs Idea, I just ended up going with a bunch of A-holes.

(DAKOTAKID will get a kick out of reading this, HEH!)


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

I print the magizine ND outdoors and I will be putting the next issue on in a day or 2, and this next issue is there special Fall issue so i will have to let ya know what to expect to se in it, and The print shop I work at intrestingly enough does all of the printing for the good old Farm Bureau, so if i see anything interesting I will have to keep everyone posted. Before it gets mailed out to everyone.


----------

